# Listen, Do you want to know a secret?



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Do you promise not to tell..............


















I WANT ANOTHER PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!
And I want a LC and maybe even a boy!!:nscared: I have been daydreaming alot today about having a new little baby, a fluffy (thanks alot kristi ) one!! And how great it would be for leila to have a buddy just her size to play and wrestle and snuggle.  ***sigh***


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

HEHE I have a secret too  Doubt it's a secret though really...  I want another  NOW!!! lol I know our time will be here soon enough..... *Not fast enough though*


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

these darn chihuahua maniacs on here  all getting new ones, makes everyone want a new one even more than we did already. Grrrr!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheryl just do it! 

And post pics asap!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know the feeling,you start to want another one,then you start looking at websites,then you start thinking L/C or smoth,colouring .Then it never stops till you get one.What a great journey it is


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd love a LC boy too. Not to breed just because I want a little boy. But unfortunately I want a baby too so I think a boy chi will have to wait x


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

I want another but DH is saying no and he is the one at home during the day, lots of begging to do lol


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I know, seems like there's a massive puppy boom around here!!!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Part of the fun is sharing other peoples' enjoyment.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I really want another too! I don't know if Midgie would like a buddy! I think she loves being an only child. Don't know if I could handle another, but you all have me thinking constantly about getting another!! Thanks a lot!!! lol


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I want another chi to!

I definatly want a smoothcoat girl <3

Not sure we could get a puppy....but if we adopt an older dog it would have to be the 'right' one. Especially as we have a house rabbit.

I would love a black & tan or a merle <3


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Tell me about it!!! I have been getting chi fever as well, but in my heart I know 3 is a good number and I dont want to rock the boat since all is perfect right now. But I have been looking at a blue tri colored little girl that is precious


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just can't offer good advice on these threads anymore hahaha. #5 hasn't really made life any harder...sooooo...


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I just can't offer good advice on these threads anymore hahaha. #5 hasn't really made life any harder...sooooo...


So nice to read this since #5 arrives in 9 days:hello1:

I personally believe this board is a bad influence


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I just can't offer good advice on these threads anymore hahaha. #5 hasn't really made life any harder...sooooo...


I know the feeling Kristi! It is amazing how they literally form their own pack order when you have multiples and it just miraculously works with a minimum of little bumps in the road.. I know the fact that we are retired and home is a major contributor to why 9 is not difficult for us. My older chis have been wonderful at teaching babies the "ropes" through the years and have been awesome babysitters. Chis are such a "clannish" breed and love being with their own kind which helps as well. The ony drawback we have to such a large chi family is "$".. the upkeep is definitely not cheap..:coolwink:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> So nice to read this since #5 arrives in 9 days:hello1:
> 
> I personally believe this board is a bad influence


I personally think you're right!!!!  I love sc and i just love leila's sleek shiny coat and the ease of care, how you can see their body shape and they look so tiny, but......having said that i love the fluffy ears of the lc and i just imagine holding and cuddling all that fluff!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> these darn chihuahua maniacs on here  all getting new ones, makes everyone want a new one even more than we did already. Grrrr!!



I know! We're already in the works of "looking" even though we aren't getting one for a bit but after seeing all those widdle bitty cute noses I WANT ONE NOW!!!! LOL My gosh! It's driving me nuts!! lol After this one it'll be our last FOR a while but not our last for good  (Well my OH doesn't know that but you know  )


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> I'd love a LC boy too. Not to breed just because I want a little boy. But unfortunately I want a baby too so I think a boy chi will have to wait x


Is there _another _ secret Anne ??


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

> I personally believe this board is a bad influence


Lol. I know, right? It IS fun to see all the pics of the new babies! 4 dogs is enough for me right now. I'll live vicariously through all of you for a while!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

I want another one too!  
I know hubby would say no way but I want another lc female sister for Daisy.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi all the new babies everyone are getting the lovely pics of the little sweet clowns that make me laugh yes id love 2 more chihs myself but for now my louie and buster are perfect for this time in my life


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Cheryl, enough with the posts already!! I think you should just get a dog already; you know you want to and you're just making it hard on yourself looking at available puppies that are in your area. C'mon girl! A new lil puppy to add to the family; I bet Leila would have a ball :dance:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well it were as simple as you make it sound. lol unfortunately hubby not on board. And i need some money haha


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

psssst...I've got a secret arriving next Saturday...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Gingersmom said:


> psssst...I've got a secret arriving next Saturday...


oooh this site is blowing up with new chi puppies.  You guys are killin me!
Let's hear more about this secret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:coolwink:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I know, all the new puppies! Lots of puppy breath! Wittle ears!! wittle eyes! wittle feet!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep, I'm with you but not for a little while. I would like a LC as I don't have one of those. LOL And I think Peach would love it. Bruiser...not so much. But when Maya was here, Peach and her would play and leave poor Bruiser alone. Now Peach gets bored and bites Bruiser's ears just to get him to play with her; which he doesn't but he does kind of push her away.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> oooh this site is blowing up with new chi puppies.  You guys are killin me!
> Let's hear more about this secret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:coolwink:


Well, we were suppose to pick her up in October at 12 weeks...then the breeders hit a show and brought back a hair fungus to their kennel, she's been pink since then, but it's gone now and we're able to finally get her. All we've had is pictures for fear of bringing it to our girls...so I've kept this secret for months even when everyone else has been getting their little ones...She's a long coat of course...and has a couple of spots of color in the white, that is what I see in her latest picture...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Gingersmom said:


> Well, we were suppose to pick her up in October at 12 weeks...then the breeders hit a show and brought back a hair fungus to their kennel, she's been pink since then, but it's gone now and we're able to finally get her. All we've had is pictures for fear of bringing it to our girls...so I've kept this secret for months even when everyone else has been getting their little ones...She's a long coat of course...and has a couple of spots of color in the white, that is what I see in her latest picture...


Oh goodness glad the breeder told u about it! Let's see a pic??? 

This forum definitely is a bad influence haha puppy #4 for us end of march beginning of April! 

#5 a few yrs at least


----------

